
5 Things You’ll Miss by Not Working In An Office - peter123
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/04/20/5-things-youll-miss-by-not-working-in-an-office/
======
pavel_lishin
_When I’m in the office, I sit near the break room, which makes it very easy
to corner people I need to speak to about projects — they’re bound to make a
coffee or eat lunch in there at some point._

Thanks, dude. Because when I'm sitting there with my lunch and a book, that's
my secret signal for "COME BOTHER ME ABOUT WORK."

------
tierack
One of the things I missed most (and will miss again in a couple of months)
are the inside jokes. I guess that falls under watercooler chit-chat, though
it's harder to stay in the loop with that. Come July, I'll bid a fond farewell
to balloon god, uncle credit card, baby thumb, spin city, etc. These are the
kinds of things that come about from constant, hours-long-at-a-time
interactions, not running into someone by the watercooler.

------
dlytle
I moved out of state, away from my employer, so I work from home all the time
now.

I'm working on saving up enough for a mortgage down payment and moving back to
the area, and one of the number one things I'm looking forward to is being
able to work from the office a few days a week.

It helps that I love my employer and my co-workers, but there's just something
missing for me working from home, only connected to the workplace through a
remote desktop and an IP phone.

------
chops
I find I miss the social interaction altogether. I don't have any co-founders,
and so my social-interaction is merely talking with my wife when she's home
from work, weekly lunch with a few friends, random get-togethers with friends,
ventrilo/video games, and customer calls.

The daily socializing from being in an office is definitely missed, though I
have no problem giving that up for the freedom to work, wear, and wake up when
I want.

